# Activities and meeting people



## doucede (Apr 25, 2016)

After 20 years of living in France, I am planning a change and intend to move to the Algarve for an initial period of 12months starting this autumn.

I will be 65 years old and single and I am gravitating towards the larger towns - Lagos, Coimbra, Albufeira and Tavira which I imagine will have a year round sense of "life" and community.
In France, there is an organisation _ University of the Third Age which provides a wide range of activities sporting and cultural for the retired population. Is there anything similar in Portugal?

If not, is there a wide range of clubs and societies which as always are useful way of meeting new people?

Finally, my French is fluent and I will be making a big effort to start learning Portugese. Do the local authorities provide language learning opportunities?

Thanks!!


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

If you are planning a move to the Algarve, cross Coimbra off your list as it is 400+KM further north in central Portugal.


----------

